# US Uses Patriot Missile To Shoot Down ISIS Drone



## Marauder06 (Mar 16, 2019)

> "In a classic case of overkill, a $300 ISIS “quadcopter” drone was destroyed by a $3 million US missile."



link

They nailed a quadcopter with a Patriot?  Damn.  That's some good shootin'


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 16, 2019)

I’m just glad the fucking things actually hit their target.


----------



## AWP (Mar 16, 2019)

The US didn't do that, it was another nation using a Patriot missile..


----------



## medicchick (Mar 16, 2019)

CLICK BAIT!!!!!


----------



## Gunz (Mar 17, 2019)

deleted


----------

